# K-9 gets new name, makes collar



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

Duke and Falco, how can you go wrong.

DANVERS — They say you can't teach an old dog new tricks. But you can give him a new home and a new name. 
The Danvers police dog, formerly known as Hogan, is now called Falco, and early yesterday, just days after completing retraining with his new handler, Patrolman Justin Ellenton, he made a collar, police say. 
Dasheem Dew, 18, of 8 Elliott St., Beverly, was arrested after a smash-and-grab theft from the RC Hobby Shop on Water Street late Wednesday night. 
Police say Dew broke a store window with a crowbar, then grabbed a "Baja" radio-controlled car valued at $1,050, cutting his head in the process. 
Dew fled, police say, leaving a pile of broken glass and blood. He was spotted running near Liberty Street by Patrolman Keith Chalmers, but when Chalmers, who said he thought it odd that someone would be out jogging in jeans at 10:30 p.m., turned the cruiser around, Dew had disappeared. 
Within a couple of hours, however, Falco and Ellenton had tracked down both the pricey toy car, which had been dropped on River Street, and then Dew, who was near Sandy Beach. 
Dew allegedly told police he'd cut his head on glass but didn't want to say any more, asking for a lawyer. Police said they overheard him telling someone on the phone, however, that "he did something stupid and broke into a store." 
During his arraignment yesterday, Dew's lawyer, Adam Buckley, noted Dew's lack of a record and his background: He had lived at the Plummer Home for Boys in Salem and then at a program called Independent Living, before moving in with a family in Beverly who had offered to help him get a fresh start in life. 
Dew was among several Plummer Home residents profiled in a Salem News story last December about a CD produced by the school's music students. Dew wrote a rap song called "Tears are Flying," about his harrowing childhood.
Judge Robert Brennan set bail at $300 cash. Dew is due back in court Aug. 9. 
Danvers police Chief Neil Ouellette said it was Ellenton and Falco's first "track" since both graduated from the Boston police K-9 Academy. 
The department first acquired the German shepherd in 2005 with about $9,500 from a community policing grant. 
Danvers police Capt. Pat Ambrose said it's typical to rename police dogs when they are turned over to a new handler and retrained. Falco now lives with Ellenton. 
The dog's former handler, Patrolman Kevin Woods, has returned to regular patrol work, Ambrose said. 
Also involved in the arrest were Sgt. James Lovell and Patrolmen Richard Barthelmess and Robert Hines.


----------

